# Uber and Lyft should get rid of 5 star ratings



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm at a 4.89 with Uber and was at a 4.89 with Lyft but went down to a 4.79 in a couple days. 125 rides in with lyft. The thing is that these ratings can make you nervous. Now I find myself always connecting very quickly with Lyft pax. That's what they want. Lyft pax tell me they like to sit in the front and like to connect with their drivers. So it's a bit unnatural to me, but I do my best to connect right away and get to know them better. The problem with that is that it's hard to talk and drive at the same time. But unfortunately that is what Lyft wants you to do. Accommodate and connect. (And it gets even harder when you take LINE and have to connect with everyone and drive) Believe me, Lyft pax love connecting. More than Uber. But why??? You never see each other again.

Anyways, these 5 star ratings are not fair. There should only be 3 stars available. It should be like Ebay. Positive, Neutral, or Negative. Because then we don't have these arbitrary ratings where you can do a good job but a pax feels a 4 is good enough for you. I mean I'm at a 4.79 with Lyft and if I drop by a couple points, I could be done just because I had a few bad pax or a bad night. It could happen. It got to the point where I had to call a police to see if my passed out pax was okay, but I did it because I wanted to have my back covered, so that Lyft wouldn't kick me out.


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

I think mostly they need to redefine the stars, or realize that most people are using the star system as they understand it.

Unfortunately as read somewhere recently this is how UBER DEFINES ratings:
1 Star Driver needs to be FIRED
2 Star Driver needs to be FIRED
3 Star Driver needs to be FIRED
4 Star Driver needs to be FIRED
5 Star Driver can stay Employed

This is how most riders are rating people, based on how "normal" people understand star ratings:

1 Star Driver needs to be FIRED
2 Star Driver needs to get his act together
3 Star Driver is Average gets the job done
4 Star Driver was good at his/her job
5 Star Driver was WOW, what a great ride!

And of course the "FIRING" threshold should be 3...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Fredly00 said:


> I think mostly they need to redefine the stars, or realize that most people are using the star system as they understand it.
> 
> Unfortunately as read somewhere recently this is how UBER DEFINES ratings:
> 1 Star Driver needs to be FIRED
> ...


Exactly. How can they have ratings when these same people give great restaurants a 4 on yelp? I'm surprised so many actually give a 5. But it's not fair, you can do well and everything goes right with a pax and they gladly give you a 4 to be nice.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Pax have mostly given up doing ratings now. They've mostly worked out how childish it is. And how likely they are to get the same rating back from the driver.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Pax have mostly given up doing ratings now. They've mostly worked out how childish it is. And how likely they are to get the same rating back from the driver.


That's true. I have seen it dropped from 50% people rating to about 30%.


----------



## PhgL (Jul 24, 2016)

Yeah it is down to around 25% for me.


----------

